# For sale: Ryobi rototiller and weed eater attachments



## bczoom

I can get pictures later today.

These are the attachments for a Ryobi power head that accepts the extra attachments.

Ryobi Rototiller - doesn't appear to have ever been used.  Slight surface rust on tiller blades.

Ryobi weedeater head - It's been used.  Has a total of 3 spools.

Selling for someone else so I don't know details but will answer questions as best I can.

Make an offer.  Bidding closes Friday 8/17 @ 17:00 EDT


----------



## bczoom

Here's pics of the tiller attachment.


----------



## bczoom

Pics of the weed eater attachment.


----------



## bczoom

PS.  Any offers are not including shipping.

I'd send FedEx ground and would guess shipping to be around $18-25.


----------



## jwstewar

Just a little throw of support for these.

I have one of the little tillers. I love it. It has been great. My power unit is about 10 years and starting to get weak, but the attachments are still good. I've used this against a Mantis, I like it much better.

These attachments will also fit Craftmans, Poulan, Troy-Bilt and some John Deere. I'm going to go to an Echo dealership this weekend to see if it will fit them with minor modifications.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

bczoom said:


> Pics of the weed eater attachment.



Brian.........$10 on the weedeater attachment........unless you wanna trade for shelving ????????


----------



## bczoom

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> Brian.........$10 on the weedeater attachment........unless you wanna trade for shelving ????????


You don't want the tiller?

My preference is 2 attachments for one money but I'll talk to the owner to see if he wants me to sell separately.

Ahhh, I'm good on shelving.  Found some sucker to take my extra awhile back as well.  
Here's a pic of my overloaded trailer dropping it off.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

I have 2 of the tiller attachments now that we don't use........too much like work for the wife I guess..............We use the add on  blower attachment all the time......It saves having another small engine to maintain.......great for dusting off the tractors & sweeping the garages & driveways too.........(also great for starting campfires)


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

bczoom said:


> You don't want the tiller?
> 
> My preference is 2 attachments for one money but I'll talk to the owner to see if he wants me to sell separately.
> 
> Ahhh, I'm good on shelving.  Found some sucker to take my extra awhile back as well.
> Here's a pic of my overloaded trailer dropping it off.



At least the driver wasn't over the limit !!


----------



## bczoom

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> At least the driver wasn't over the limit !!


Yea, doing 70 SPH (sips per hour) just to keep up with everyone else on the roads isn't a good thing when hauling an overloaded trailer.


----------



## bczoom

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> Brian.........$10 on the weedeater attachment


I talked to the seller.  He will separate the 2 items.  Tom - so far, it's yours for $10 (unless outbid).


----------



## bczoom

Bump. 

I need to take some pics but I found a wheel and what appears to be an edging tool blade.  It's not the complete edging attachment, just a blade and tire.

Do these parts go on the tiller head or is there a separate head for the edger?


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

bczoom said:


> Bump.
> 
> I need to take some pics but I found a wheel and what appears to be an edging tool blade.  It's not the complete edging attachment, just a blade and tire.
> 
> Do these parts go on the tiller head or is there a separate head for the edger?



I have a separate edger unit for mine that is not related to the tiller.

Yours may be missing the tubular shaft assy to connect it to the power unit.


----------



## bczoom

TOMLESCOEQUIP said:


> I have a separate edger unit for mine that is not related to the tiller.


You want these as spare parts?


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

bczoom said:


> You want these as spare parts?



Depends if the shipping is gonna get out of hand.


----------



## bczoom

I'd say it would add about a pound or so.


----------



## bczoom

Bidding is over for the weed eater attachment.  Tom L is the high (OK, only) bidder.

The rototiller is being extended until 8/24 at 17:00 EDT.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

bczoom said:


> Bidding is over for the weed eater attachment.  Tom L is the high (OK, only) bidder.



Zoomer.........Send me a PM with the total. 

Paypal or what ?? $$ for the funds ??  

Lemme know............................


----------



## bczoom

Will do.

Mailing me a check is probably best.


----------

